# Introductions



## Nathan

Mike said:


> Was wondering if any one is near me that could maybe help me with my estimates having probems with that Any advice is welcome


Welcome to the site Mike!

There are several painters here who could probably help you out. Feel free to start a "how to estimate/startup" tread in either our *Painting* or *Business* Forums.

We're glad your here.
- Nathan


----------



## Guest

MR VIN 
Frontgate Development Inc.
Residential/Commercial/New Construction
Brooklyn, NY 11215
Development/ General Construction
10 Years


Hello 
My Name is Vinny and I live in Brooklyn. I am a local general contractor drifting into the developing industry. Brooklyn is Busy, everyone from the city of manhattan is moving to lower brooklyn. They have re-zoned lower brooklyn to build as high as 12 Stories. Buildings are being put up by the tens. Investers welcome to brooklyn. Again my name is vinny, my Email is [email protected].


----------



## Nathan

Welcom mrvin!

I look forward to hearing more about your building experiences in Brooklyn.

If you need any help using the board send me an email at: [email protected].


----------



## Grumpy

Vinny are the unions as bad as theya re depicted in the sopranos?  I kid! I kid!


----------



## Tanias

Nathan said:


> Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> 
> Example:
> Company Name
> Residential/Commercial
> Location
> Trade
> Years Experience
> Bio
> Etc…
> 
> By the way, Registration is free and we would love it if you would go ahead and register. It’s hard to tell whose saying what when your not signed in. To register click here: http://www.contractorschatroom.com/register.php?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nathan


 Hello. I am Darrel Goates. I own and operate Darrel Goates Plumbing Company. We have been in business in West Texas ( Clyde, Texas) for around 25 years with a little intermission of around 3 years when I tried working for another plumber. I reopened my business around 2 years ago and we"ve been hitting it real steady ever since. We are mainly a service oriented company but we do some new residential and commercial work also. Tanias


----------



## Ross

Howdi All,
Australia Calling..
In brief.... I Started in the electrical industry a long time ago. Started my own electrical contracting business some 22 years ago. Also started a computer software company developing 1 off application for manufacturers. This led me into merging the 2 business and making a third. Building automation and systems integration. Still going strong I must say.

Anyway thats me in a nut shell. I'll be chatting to you.

Cheers
Ross.


----------



## Nathan

Welcome Ross!


----------



## Ross

Nathan said:


> Welcome Ross!


Thanx Nathan,
Shame you had to edit my first post, I believe thats a bit ruff don't you think.?


Cheers
Ross.


----------



## Nathan

Ross said:


> Thanx Nathan,
> Shame you had to edit my first post, I believe thats a bit ruff don't you think.?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ross.


Sorry Ross, Thats really my fault because I haven't posted the forum rules yet but I do not allow links to any other forum sites.

I hope you understand. 

Nathan


----------



## hatchet

Being a forum owner myself I agree with you Nathan. The way I see a forum (at least mine) is it is a source of revenue and I don't want to jeopardize that in any way.


----------



## Nathan

Does anyone here post your competitions phone number on you van? Same deal.

Thanks Hatchet


----------



## Latham

Who: Latham Meier
Where: Houston, Texas
Age: 33
Founded Parksmeier Place, a seventy thousand square foot shopping entertainment venue in which I have location agreements with the Mills Corporation. Very hyperactive environment which is cutting edge. It's an 8.5 million dollar project I've been fine-tuning for three years, and now I'm seeking investment.

Also founded WaterRanch Waterpark. Contracted out the services of the number one builder in the nation, and worked out land agreement for major highway frontage property out of Houston, Texas. Looking for 10M on that project.

Also, just formed a concrete resurfacing company, concrete countertops, pool decks, patios, sidewalks, staining, etc, (6000psi) and have many pre-startup contracts I'm negotiating. Mainly seeking national, or regional accounts I can service for bulk revenues, instead of nickel and dime.

Anyway, that tells pretty much everything about me except the family stuff, so, look forward to chatting with you people.


----------



## BuildALot

Hello Everyone,

My name is Ken Rosenfeld
I would like to admit I have a sex problem......oh wrong support group.....Just kidding..

Well, I am a 26 year old general contractor- "KPR Construction Inc." and I just started this company last March. I do much of everything to tell ya the truth which is pretty interesting. My main goal is to be building my own houses by the end of 2005.

I am engaged with 2 daughters who are 1 year and 4 years old. Best thing to ever happen to me!! I love martial arts, many sports, fishing "Especially Salmon" and believe it or not working! Gotta pay the bills so why not make it enjoyable some how.

Well, I will be seeing you all around!! Have a great day!!


----------



## Floorwizard

Welcome Ken,

So, You like Salmon fishin huh?
Ever been up here?


----------



## Bjd

Good mornig 
Bjd/ Bernie
MA/NH border
3rd generation HVAC/Plumbing 

Our business was started by my granddad and his brother inlaw, form the 30s to today we do mostly the same work. Res/Comm/Indus the only thing that has changed is the size of the company. As I get older I find it harder and harder to find good help and with my (2) brothers 1 retired and the other has started his own plumbing company work is getting to the point of 24/7.
We do all forms of heating from steam to hot water and we do a lot of control work for other companys, power burners oil/gas as well as res gas systems.

Living in the northeast we have a lot of demand for our services, winter is very busy for us as the temp drops work picks up 10 fold.

I am mairred with 2 kids 18-21 and looking soon to retire, as soon as these 2 are out of school.

Hobbies, golf, fishing , metal arts, and dog breeding, (German Shepheards)

Bernie/BJD


----------



## Nathan

Welcome to the board Bernie... You've already provided some great information for everyone!


----------



## don-ohio

*Concrete floor contractor- retired mostly*

Hi! I'm Don and have been finishing Concrete and contracting jobs,both residential and commercial jobs, since I was knee high to a trowel machine(actually since 18 yrs old). I'd like to talk to `Latham' about his concrete RE-finishing system.
I'm 51 now and work at a Nuke Plant as a Chemical Operator. Common concrete problems....I'm the Man......complex ones I may have to study it out a bit.LOL! don-ohio


----------



## Nathan

Welcome to the board don! If you need any help using it just drop me a line and I'll do everything I can to help! [email protected]

Nathan


----------



## concrete randy

*Hello all!*

I'm Randy
Age 51
Started in concrete over 30 years ago, Self employed since 1984.
We do residential foundation & flatwork for several gc's here in the Northern suburbs of Chicago.
Most of our jobs are remodeling and additions.
Have been using a tablet pc for over a year for notes, viewing digital photos, estimating, and scheduling and found it to be well worth the investment.
Looking forward to sharing info with you here.


----------



## Nathan

Welcome to the board Randy!

If you get a chance I would love for you to post a quick review of your Tablet PC in our technology forum here: http://www.contractorschatroom.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=17

I look forward to your input on this board!

Thanks


----------



## Cole

Welcome, Justin.


----------



## YoShar

*New to the site...*

Hey Gang -

Just postin' a hello from PA. I design floor systems for my company and generally work side by side with many builders and framers, so I'm glad I found this site. I'm fairly new to this field - I've been doing it about 5 years now, but there's no subsitute for experience, is the thing I've _really _learned! There's a lot of great info here and a ton of wisdom to draw from, no doubt!

I was perusing the boards and loved the collar tie debate! I was amazed that knee walls never got brought up once ! This is the great debate I am always involved in - load bearing vs. non load bearing knee walls! Best saved for another post!!

Glad to be aboard !

Sharon


----------



## Cole

Sharon, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## donk

*owner*

Hello, I'm a licensed plumber. I'm in the process of installing air conditioning in my home. I'm looking for some technical installation advice. Help.. I'm getting different advice.

Thxs, D


----------



## SoCal Installer

Hello my name is Armando and im a tile, marble and stone contractor.Company name is (Tile Fx)I've been licenced for five years,started out with 9 employes now im down to just one helper.I have 20 years experience working in the fields of Commercial,New residential,Remodel,and Custom homes.Great site!


----------



## SC sawdaddy

Welcome to the forum Socal,
Wow you dug *way back* in the threads to post your intro.


----------



## galla35

im a n00b


----------



## Rebelwopause

*excuse my rudeness everyone....*

Please excuse my rudeness for not having posted some sort of intro sooner.... feel like I walked into a family room full of people and didnt even say hello or introduce myself....... I humbly apologize

Howdy, John here , 59 yr old ex New Yorker , was living a semi retired life as a musician in New Mexico , until 3 yrs ago, when I relocated to South Carolina, to assist my 35 yr old son in putting his residential electrical business on an updated , more profitable and professionally run course... so here I am , at almost 60, doing the job of being his one and only helper/employee , having given him my promise that on site /in presence of HO's and customers, GC's , Sub's etc. , his word is final, any input/ feedback I have to be given in private....sometimes not such an easy thing to do, being I am also his father.... Just wondering if any of you out there are in a similar situations, or have any feedback on same......would be very helpful for me to hear some different perspectives, so speak up ..... Thanks


----------

